# Royal Oak MI. Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday Sept.22. 2019



## pkleppert (Sep 7, 2019)

*Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet*

*Sunday Sept. 22, 2019  8a.m. – 3p.m.*

*Royal Oak Farmer’s Market, *

*316 E. 11 Mile Rd. Royal Oak, MI 48607*

*This will be our fourth “Classic Bicycle Swap Meet” at the Royal Oak Farmer’s Market. Our team has been hosting the “Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet” every April for over 30 years. *

*We hope to make the Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet just as exciting, fun and enjoyable as the Ann Arbor show.*

*Last year’s “SOLD OUT” swap meet had over 60 premier vendors from the over 300 Ann Arbor Show vendors from across the USA*

*We are going to have ½ of the Farmer’s Market building and a large parking lot for outdoor vendors. The regular Royal Oak Sunday Flea Market will continue to be held on the East side of the building.*

*If anyone has a bike they’d like to sell they can display their bike for sale in our monitored “Bicycle Corral” for only $10. If it does not sell, they get their bike and $5 back!*

*Also, there is a show flyer and Vendor’s Form on the web site **www.robikeswap.com** You can copy and post for the show and we ask that you send it to all your Classic Bicycle friends. *

*Any questions please call us 248-642-6639 or email us at:*

*robikeswap@aol.com*


----------



## bashton (Sep 14, 2019)

Might not be as big as AA or ML, but always a great time with some cool stuff. We'll be there and as always, looking for unusual Girls Muscle Bikes and original paint Muscle Bikes.

Bashton


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 14, 2019)

I'll be there with stuff to sell...will list them here as a preview.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 18, 2019)

Bringing this to the swap....



1920's TOLEDO trike..all original, never touched.








1947 HIAWATHA..brand new wheels, tires and tubes, ready to ride.












1957 GOOD YEAR (Columbia) HI WAY PATROL.. Goodyear tires, serviced, ready to ride. 




SCHWINN fenders..came off '46 DX frame that I sold.




J.C. HIGGINS ladies springer fork..needs shoulder bolts ($25.00 from Bicyclebones).
Set of skirt guards, fenders and chain guard from same pink pike.

Lots of smalls too.


----------



## kshimp41 (Sep 18, 2019)

Anyone from Pa., N.J., or NY.  Going to Royal Oak, Michigan Bicycle Swap this coming Sunday, Sept.22
who could deliver 2 bikes?  Let me know.
Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 20, 2019)

This 1938 Shelby Flyer will be there.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'll have this Huffman Western Flyer for sale in the corral, with a non-working ( but complete and cool) Western Flyer speedo on it.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

pkleppert said:


> This 1938 Shelby Flyer will be there.
> 
> View attachment 1066356
> 
> ...



Great photos! Thank you!


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 20, 2019)

Adding this 1930 Columbia camelback, original paint.  Rides great!


----------



## pedalpower17 (Sep 20, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> Adding this 1930 Columbia camelback, original paint. Rides great!



Sweet Westfiled rider!  Will you have a booth or selling out of the corral?


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 20, 2019)

I have a booth....most likely #25 like last year.  Troy street side.


----------



## TieDye (Sep 20, 2019)

I'll be walking around trying to find all you guys. Lol.....  I'll be wearing tie dye.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Sep 21, 2019)

TieDye said:


> I'll be wearing tie dye.



Deb, we would have been disappointed with anything less       I'll likely be wearing this same League of Michigan Bicyclists t-shirt and looking forward to the chance to meet any local Cabers


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 21, 2019)

Apparently there’s a Harry Potter themed pub-crawl downtown Royal Oak right now, as everyone has cloaks and wands!


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 21, 2019)

Maskadeo said:


> Apparently there’s a Harry Potter themed pub-crawl downtown Royal Oak right now, as everyone has cloaks and wands! View attachment 1067159



Good old Gusoline Alley....Haven't seen that place in awhile.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 22, 2019)

PICTURES?
ANYONE?


----------



## Rollo (Sep 22, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> PICTURES?
> ANYONE?



... Ditto! ...


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 22, 2019)

Some pix


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 22, 2019)

More


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 22, 2019)

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## Rollo (Sep 23, 2019)

... Good man Brian ! ... thanks! ...


----------

